# Thread deleted! Why? Hours spent lost!!!



## bjchristian

My thread:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-complains-house-messy-after-she-returns.html

Was deleted. I spent a lot of valuable time on this thread and there was a lot of positive feedback and advice. I enjoyed the different perspectives.

Please let me know why the entire thread was deleted? So this can be prevented in the future.

Warnings should be given before any deletion of threads, as many parties put a lot of time and effort in the participation of some of the threads.

Is it possible to get the contents of my thread emailed to me? If you feel that it is unsuitable for the forum? I my view everything was relevant and non-offensive.


----------



## Amplexor

Some sort of glitch. It should be back now.


----------



## 3putt

Amplexor said:


> Some sort of glitch. It should be back now.


Uh-oh....Reconciliation thread?...........DUCK!


----------



## bjchristian

Amplexor said:


> Some sort of glitch. It should be back now.


There is another glitch that I hope you can fix. When editing the OK it disappeared. I don't know why this happened as I didn't delete it. It just disappeared. Can you re-insert my OP so people actually know what is going on with my post. 

i left a msg with the Web master but didn't get and reply from them. 

Thanks in advance.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## bjchristian

Amplexor said:


> Some sort of glitch. It should be back now.


Also when the original glitch was fixed do the people I quoted know I responded to their post or they have no indication of my response?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Almostrecovered

Pro tip- stop editing the first post and simply respond in the thread, so much easier to follow


----------



## Nucking Futs

Almostrecovered said:


> Pro tip- stop editing the first post and simply respond in the thread, so much easier to follow


Seconded, no one's going to see your edits since no one re-reads the first post.


----------

